# Goat standing up constantly



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a 1.5 year old Nigerian dwarf doe that I noticed has been standing almost constantly. Little back story — she is 100% bottom ranked doe out of the 6 I have (her sister is right above her). She is a tad bit chubby but not unhealthy. I just recently brought them all to my best friends house for a 6 week long date with her buckling and her herd. We got them back 2 weeks ago this weekend and all has been well. Everyone else is acting normal and she is acting normal in every other sense. Not scouring, eating, drinking, chewing cud etc. she bleats as normal and greets me and looks wonderful. Famacha score is one of the best out of them all... anyone have any ideas what could be going on? Weird pregnancy behavior along with being chubby? Always on guard as she’s bottom ranked?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are any of the others charging her, pushing her around more of late..like she's on guard?
Is there a pen you can put her and her sister in at night so she can relax and rest?


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Does she have a fever? Sometimes not wanting to lie down can be pneumonia. It's probably something much less sinister but you might want to get a temp and listen to her breathing just to be sure.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen the bottom goat get bashed when they try to sleep. ( I put up with most goat behavior, but not rib bashing or sleep bashing.) The perp gets put into another pen, alone, for awhile. 

Is another goat hurting her while she lays down?


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

No, nothing that horrible is happening by any means. Our herd queen is pretty ruthless but she doesn’t try to seriously injure or target Luna just for the hell of it. She’ll go through bouts of laying down and then will be up for hours while everyone else is down. She is also semi excluding herself when she does finally rest. She has her tail tucked right now as she’s eat while everyone else’s is up..

her temp is 100.5 in 19 degree weather. It was a cold and windy night as well.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

I will add that I just went out there with some warm water and filled up their hay feeder ... I think part of her lower temp is due to not having eaten since late yesterday afternoon. I will go out in an hour and recheck her temp and also one of her herd mates to compare where they are all at. I did get a children’s quick read thermometer as my animal thermometer recently had the tip break off. Not a fan of the quick read when I feel it hasn’t truly registered a temp.


Edited to add that Luna and her sister always have their own hay feeder filled up in a kidding stall as they get bullied away from the hay feeder quite often


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Happy to say an hour later her temp is 102.2


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> I will add that I just went out there with some warm water and filled up their hay feeder ... I think part of her lower temp is due to not having eaten since late yesterday afternoon. I will go out in an hour and recheck her temp and also one of her herd mates to compare where they are all at. I did get a children's quick read thermometer as my animal thermometer recently had the tip break off. Not a fan of the quick read when I feel it hasn't truly registered a temp.
> 
> Edited to add that Luna and her sister always have their own hay feeder filled up in a kidding stall as they get bullied away from the hay feeder quite often


You said she had not eaten since yesterday afternoon.... why? Even in the barn at night and of a mornin before i come up for chores my goats eat hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs to have a place to go to, to eat and to rest at night.

I have multiple area's for the goats to eat.
Feeding time is when the boss bullies and pushes the lower ones off the feed.

Standing could also mean pain from being slammed.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You said she had not eaten since yesterday afternoon.... why? Even in the barn at night and of a mornin before i come up for chores my goats eat hay.


She hadn't eaten since yesterday late afternoon ... meaning 5 pm. Both hay feeders inside the barn had hay in them but she was pushed away. I watched the cameras and saw she got pushed away a few times and she is so submissive that she just stops trying to get to the food. I don't starve my animals nor do I ever intentionally allow them to go without food.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> She hadn't eaten since yesterday late afternoon ... meaning 5 pm. Both hay feeders inside the barn had hay in them but she was pushed away. I watched the cameras and saw she got pushed away a few times and she is so submissive that she just stops trying to get to the food. I don't starve my animals nor do I ever intentionally allow them to go without food.


No hon i was NOT accusing you. I am sorry if it seemed that way. I was askin why she had not eaten. Thinking rumen problem or sick is all. . I would separate her and a friend at night if this is the case of bullying. That way she can eat when she is hungry. And make several hay stations for daytime eatin as well. Make them not close to each other.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> She needs to have a place to go to, to eat and to rest at night.
> 
> I have multiple area's for the goats to eat.
> Feeding time is when the boss bullies and pushes the lower ones off the feed.
> ...


She is never slammed. She will get pushed away but she isn't ever harmed in such a manner. We had a doe a year back that was so nasty she absolutely seemed like she was trying to kill willow and Luna but this isn't the case. The herd queen is certainly a bit mean but never anything horrible. Luna just is overly submissive and even just the herd queen approaching her will make her move. It's not so much the herd queen as it is how Luna decides to handle the situation. Willow and Luna always have the kidding stall with their own food. Yesterday the queen just decided to go in there which made Luna not. I have cameras and I am able to see everything that goes on in the barn with days worth of footage as well as outside footage. She is not acting herself per se but there's nothing obvious going on


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> No hon i was NOT accusing you. I am sorry if it seemed that way. I was askin why she had not eaten. Thinking rumen problem or sick is all. . I would separate her and a friend at night if this is the case of bullying. That way she can eat when she is hungry. And make several hay stations for daytime eatin as well. Make them not close to each other.


That's my own fault. I feel I'm always on the defense when I really have no reason to be. Everyone here is always so helpful. My apologize. She LOVES to eat so it wasn't by choice. The two we have are basically almost like a room apart if that makes sense and you can't even see the other feeder from inside the stall (as a goat that is). I clearly need to put up one or two more ... maybe even one outside so the queen can't even catch wind that she's eating. She really doesn't go out of her way to bully her but she is certainly an ornery and bossy thing. Luna will stop even trying to get to food if she gets pushed away too many times. Funny thing is she is my heaviest girl out of all... the top 2 are by far skinniest.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> That's my own fault. I feel I'm always on the defense when I really have no reason to be. Everyone here is always so helpful. My apologize. She LOVES to eat so it wasn't by choice. The two we have are basically almost like a room apart if that makes sense and you can't even see the other feeder from inside the stall (as a goat that is). I clearly need to put up one or two more ... maybe even one outside so the queen can't even catch wind that she's eating. She really doesn't go out of her way to bully her but she is certainly an ornery and bossy thing. Luna will stop even trying to get to food if she gets pushed away too many times. Funny thing is she is my heaviest girl out of all... the top 2 are by far skinniest.


Yes multiple feeders may help. And if you can divide that room maybe... cattle panel works well put the lowest in one a d the others in another part of it at night. That way the lowest get to eat all they want while in there at least. Like was suggested too... separate the bully at feeding time and see how it goes.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You know your goats, if something seems "off", it probably is. If you don't think she is getting too bullied, etc. maybe a dose of Vitamin B complex will help her get back on track. 

She may just be a little disoriented from leaving and coming back. Some goats just don't do well with change.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@ChickenAndGoatLover - how is your doe?


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

She is good! She finally started lying down again about 12-24 hours after my post!! Thanks for checking in. I meant to update but these winter illnesses are kicking our buts in this household!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

